# My Top 13 Most Unique and Favorite NERITE Snails



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

*My Top 13 Most Unique and Favorite NERITE Snails*

13. Zig-Zag Nerite










12. Cheetah Nerite










11. Orange Tracked Nerite










10. Orange Tricolor Nerite










9. Marigold Nerite










8. Black Marigold Nerite










7. Bumblebee Nerite










6. Acorn Nerite










5. Paperline Nerite










4. Spanish Nerite










3. Spanish Tiger Nerite










2. Cherry Nerite










1. Sunset Nerite


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful! Are these different species, or color forms of a single species?


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

I think they're just different color forms of a single species. They interbreed.


----------



## Godswill (Nov 2, 2011)

What are the recommended snails for the beginner?


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

Actually all Nerites behave the same. Only their colors and designs are different. All Nerites are good for beginners.


----------



## Disturbed (Aug 17, 2011)

the spanish and the sunset are stunning! where are they from?


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

They are from the wild


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

*More Unique Nerite Snail Designs*

1. Striped Raisin Nerite










2. Horned Charcoal Nerite










3. Tiger Red Nerite










4. Zebra Red Nerite


----------



## DishyFishy (Aug 11, 2011)

I love this thread!! Makes me want more snails!


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks DishyFishy


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

*Just like my Zebra Red Nerite above, here are other Zebra Reds we see in the wild:* lol

1. Zebra Red Shoes for Boys










2. Zebra Red Shoes for Girls










3. Zebra Red Luggage










4. Zebra Red Flower










5. Zebra Red Laptop Case










6. Zebra Red Purse










7. Zebra Red Backpack










8. Zebra Red Cake










9. Zebra Red Dress










10. Zebra Red Nail-Art


----------



## DishyFishy (Aug 11, 2011)

Lol! So I got three more snail today, your thread made me dream about them haha.


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

DishyFishy said:


> Lol! So I got three more snail today, your thread made me dream about them haha.


Which three do you now have? Take photos and post them here.


----------



## Krystal907 (Oct 18, 2011)

Are those little white dots on the rock egg sacks?


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, those are their eggs that never hatch.


----------

